# Myrtle Will Be Pulled Tomorrow and Staying At Randy's



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Randy is pulling Myrtle in the AM. It has all been finally arranged now and set. Just a new venue for Myrtle. Instead of going to the boarding kennel, she will staying at Randy's. He said he has the space and has two labs who will love her. Shamrock is going to cover the vaccinations of bordatella and rabies. She has been given the DHP-P from the shelter for us.
Jody is thrilled. And I am thrilled as well that Randy is doing this. She will experience the good life sooner than expected at Randy's. How wonderful.
Thanks again so much everyone for trying to help and for your donations to Shamrock. Amazing is the only way to describe it. Thank you again so very much. Randy said he would post photos tomorrow. Cant wait.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

This has kept me happy all day long - Way To Go Everybody!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> This has kept me happy all day long - Way To Go Everybody!!


I was actually unavailable most of the afternoon, once I knew Randy was pulling her but it made the afternoon much easier to tolerate. That is for sure.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Great News!! Denise


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Happy happy dance here.

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Happy happy dance here.
> 
> Hooch


Could I have a video of that please???LOL!!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

What wonderful news! Can't wait to see the pictures and also the video of Hooch's "happy dance!"

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Waiting for the video Hooch. ROFLMAOOO!!!! I know, I know, dont hold our breath, right????


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

That is terrific! I am so glad Myrtle is getting a much deserved second chance!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I just read about this whole story and I must say how amazed and proud I am of everyone who made this happen for sweet Myrtle. You are true angels on earth! The story is so touching and to see how quickly it all came together and how everyone jumped into action just blows me away! You are all awesome! I didn't even get a chance to offer prayers and good wishes for her yet and I found out she was being pulled from the shelter! Thank you for saving her and giving her a second chance in life! Bravo!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Angel_Kody said:


> I just read about this whole story and I must say how amazed and proud I am of everyone who made this happen for sweet Myrtle. You are true angels on earth! The story is so touching and to see how quickly it all came together and how everyone jumped into action just blows me away! You are all awesome! I didn't even get a chance to offer prayers and good wishes for her yet and I found out she was being pulled from the shelter! Thank you for saving her and giving her a second chance in life! Bravo!!!


Just absolutely amazing Cindy. Truly amazing. I am thinking that Kody and Skyler's paw may have had a hand in this. Just so glad it worked out. I usually do not post about the mixed breeds or other breeds I am working on but I needed her pulled desperately and just decided to post for help. The magic began and tomorrow Myrtle will be out of that place and this time, when she is walked out on a leash it will be for the last time looking at that place. So that wagging tail will be wagging flourishly I am sure.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Just absolutely amazing Cindy. Truly amazing. I am thinking that Kody and Skyler's paw may have had a hand in this. Just so glad it worked out. I usually do not post about the mixed breeds or other breeds I am working on but I needed her pulled desperately and just decided to post for help. The magic began and tomorrow Myrtle will be out of that place and this time, when she is walked out on a leash it will be for the last time looking at that place. So that wagging tail will be wagging flourishly I am sure.


 
That's so great! When you said that she got so happy when they put the leash on her it really got me. It reminded me of the last transport I did where I had to go to a shelter to get a sweet golden girl named Amber and bring her to DVGRR. She was also so happy to get the leash put on and she jumped right up into the back of my Pilot to go for the ride. She was just so happy to be going for a ride with someone it just broke my heart that her owners had dumped her off there simply because they were moving...so sad. But I am just thrilled that there are some kind folks out there to give these dogs a second chance!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Really glad to hear it all came together for Myrtle. Even better still no kennel in the road to a forever home. Great work Donna and everyone.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That's great news, you guys did a great job.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Have been working at our local volunteer ambulance station all eve so I just got on the Forum a few minutes ago--great to hear that Myrtle will be safe and sound at Randy's. I've met their chocolate labs--they are great furrkids! And Randy and Mike are really great 'parents', too; Myrtle really lucked out. 

Or maybe it was just her destiny............ 

Kudos to everyone for coming together to help this 'old gal' out!

Scott, David, Atticus and Jordie


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

AtticusJordie said:


> Have been working at our local volunteer ambulance station all eve so I just got on the Forum a few minutes ago--great to hear that Myrtle will be safe and sound at Randy's. I've met their chocolate labs--they are great furrkids! And Randy and Mike are really great 'parents', too; Myrtle really lucked out.
> 
> Or maybe it was just her destiny............
> 
> ...



Scott, the big thanks you's go to you for sure, for putting me in touch with Randy. I cannot thank you enough for that and I truly hope you saw my big thanks in the other thread. Randy is just a wonderful guy and was great to talk to in setting up Myrtle's release. I am sure Myrtle will do fine there as she is just the sweetest dog they said. Cant wait to see photos tomorrow. Again, thanks so much Scott for sending Randy to Myrtle and to us.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so happy here also. This place just amazes me how everyone pulls together to save a sweetie.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Brinkleysmom:

Yes, I did get the messages--I'm a little slow picking those up--but I did--and thanks again for the kudos!

Just trying to help this old world out--one dog at a time....


Just can't wait for those pics!!!

Scott, David, Atticus and Jordie


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

You are the most wonderful miracle workers on cyberspace!!! It shows me there is hope in this world, there is a possibility for generosity and kindness through out! I hope someday to be able to help out like you have.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

You guys are just amazing! I'm sure that the kindness and generosity in your hearts will be rewarded


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You done good guys and gals! Another thank you to ALL of you!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow...another great save! I am continually amazed what the forum and it's people can accomplish together. Everyone involved is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Isn't it wonderful when people ban together to save a dog! Shows you there is good people left in this world.

My friend whome I contacted through email yesterday to help this old girl had just gotten her message at 1am this morning. She called me at 1:30 am to say she and her husband were prepared to leave their home in Paduca (sp?) KY at 4am to go to Shelbyville to rescue Myrtle by 9am at the time of shelter opening. I told her that another angel had already gotten Myrtle and she said if you need help transporting her to PA she would help out.

Dog people are soooooo nice!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> Isn't it wonderful when people ban together to save a dog! Shows you there is good people left in this world.
> 
> My friend whome I contacted through email yesterday to help this old girl had just gotten her message at 1am this morning. She called me at 1:30 am to say she and her husband were prepared to leave their home in Paduca (sp?) KY at 4am to go to Shelbyville to rescue Myrtle by 9am at the time of shelter opening. I told her that another angel had already gotten Myrtle and she said if you need help transporting her to PA she would help out.
> 
> ...


Please thank them. Hopefully they can help out in the future!!! The more people on standby, the better. Maybe we need a list???


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea with the list Kim. Go for it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If someone wants to be put on a standby list, they'll have to share the info and their location. Email address, too...


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I would go for it too! You can add me to that list and I'll get my friends info in KY. She rescues horses too!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## rpaylor (Aug 28, 2007)

*Myrtle photos and Thank You!*

Well, she's finally out of the shelter! I got her first thing this morning. She was excited but a little confused about what was going on.. but she is such a sweet and loving girl. She sat in the backseat on the way back to my house and kept licking my face, saying "thank you!". I confirmed from the shelter that she was a stray, and had no collar or id, and no one came to claim her. I would certainly claim her if she was mine! Independent, smart and well behaved. I don't understand how anyone could let her get away like that.

A huge, huge thanks to everyone that helped make this happen, especially the donations that will help cover her shots and such. It's heartwarming to see that there are so many people out there who care!

As promised, here are some pictures. Myrtle says "thanks!"


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

LOOK AT THAT FACE!!!!!!!! My heart & soul are doing flip-flops!!!!!! What a MAGNIFICENT way to start the day.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, she just looks so happy! Look at that smile. She's beautiful...I hope she finds a wonderful forever home.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Myrtle is freeeeeeeeee!

Thanks Randy for doing such a good deed!!!

Your pictures won't open up on my computer (here at work) but when I get home, that'll be the first thing I do!

And thanks too to Jazzy'sMom and her friends who offered to help spring Myrtle. Kudos to you all, too!!

We do rescue transports through PA (from KY, TN, OH, etc)--maybe we'll be able to meet Myrtle in person!!!


Scott, David, Atticus and Jordie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> I would go for it too! You can add me to that list and I'll get my friends info in KY. She rescues horses too!
> 
> Jazzys Mom


My home email is down right now. Once it's up and running I can complete my other distribution list and create another with names of people wanting to help. I'll need your location, name, and an email address. I will also need to know if you are willing to foster, pull, or transport. You can email the information to me, [email protected]. Although I can't do anything with it right now, I will be able to at some point. I sure hope it is soon! The email will be forwarded to my work address, too.

Remember: Not everyone is available at all times, so if you receive an email asking if you can help, you just need to say Yes or No. A No response is just as important as yes.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I just want to say What a GREAT job all of you did to save this beautiful girl....Bless all of you!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> My home email is down right now. Once it's up and running I can complete my other distribution list and create another with names of people wanting to help. I'll need your location, name, and an email address. I will also need to know if you are willing to foster, pull, or transport. You can email the information to me, [email protected]. Although I can't do anything with it right now, I will be able to at some point. I sure hope it is soon! The email will be forwarded to my work address, too.
> 
> Remember: Not everyone is available at all times, so if you receive an email asking if you can help, you just need to say Yes or No. A No response is just as important as yes.


I've started the list and sent out an email to two members. One member should get the test email 3 times as I put you on the NJ, NY, and PA list. I realize parts of the other states are out of your local, but it's easier to have you say, NO :. One person should get 1 email and you are on the Illinois list.

Let me know if you get the test email. Thank you!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I've started the list and sent out an email to two members. One member should get the test email 3 times as I put you on the NJ, NY, and PA list. I realize parts of the other states are out of your local, but it's easier to have you say, NO :. One person should get 1 email and you are on the Illinois list.
> 
> Let me know if you get the test email. Thank you!


Seems like your making a ton of lists Kim. Dont envy you in the least. Good luck with it


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Seems like your making a ton of lists Kim. Dont envy you in the least. Good luck with it


It's keeping me out of trouble. I'm not doing the rescue distribution list. Too many people are sending the same info to the same rescues and I'm sure they are getting overwhelmed. I don't want to do that...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

rpaylor said:


> Well, she's finally out of the shelter! I got her first thing this morning. She was excited but a little confused about what was going on.. but she is such a sweet and loving girl. She sat in the backseat on the way back to my house and kept licking my face, saying "thank you!". I confirmed from the shelter that she was a stray, and had no collar or id, and no one came to claim her. I would certainly claim her if she was mine! Independent, smart and well behaved. I don't understand how anyone could let her get away like that.
> 
> A huge, huge thanks to everyone that helped make this happen, especially the donations that will help cover her shots and such. It's heartwarming to see that there are so many people out there who care!
> 
> As promised, here are some pictures. Myrtle says "thanks!"




Amazing Randy. She looks great. What a difference in her eyes. We went from fear and lost to happy and loved. Thank you again so very much for getting her out. She is going to have a great time at your place for sure. Just look at her face and sitting there enjoying the outdoors. She is just so happy. Thank you again Randy.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I got mine Kim. Thanks. My friend in KY wants me to call her so she can give me her info. I'll e-mail it to you when I get it. I won't be able to call her until tomorrow 'cause we have church tonight. By the time I get home I just want to go to bed! I teach the 2 to 5 year olds!:doh:

Jazzys Mom


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> I got mine Kim. Thanks. My friend in KY wants me to call her so she can give me her info. I'll e-mail it to you when I get it. I won't be able to call her until tomorrow 'cause we have church tonight. By the time I get home I just want to go to bed! I teach the 2 to 5 year olds!:doh:
> 
> Jazzys Mom


Not a problem. It's much easier to do the list when the information comes in a little at a time. Today was great!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Myrtle really does look happy!!! Thank you Randy!! You did a good thing!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Look at that face...What a happy smile..... Thanks for getting this girl out of the shelter....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Isnt life just grand some days???


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Anyone know if myrtle made it to her forever home?

beth, moose and angel


----------

